# Does teeth grinding ALWAYS mean pain?



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

My 2-1/2week old bottle doeling grinds her teeth all the time. She has done this ever since we got her at 4 days old.
Do some babies just do this to practice chewing cud or should I assume she is always in pain?
She has no symptoms of any problems. Temp, poo, peeing, playing all normal?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

usually grinding teeth does mean pain...but if all is normal otherwise I would just keep a close eye on her...goats are funny creatures...normal is not being normal lol


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

My little ones seem to often be grinding... I think they are just feeling the new teeth...They are obviously not in pain, just bouncing around...


----------



## howerygoose (Mar 14, 2013)

I had the same thing happen with one of my little girls. She grinded her teeth for about the first week. She acted totally fine other than that. I'm keeping her with her mom & thought maybe she was just stressed when I picked her up & held her. She's 3 wks old today and has totally stopped doing it.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

My two boers will grind their teeth a bit when they're begging for treats. I always figured it was in anticipation of something yummy? They don't do it otherwise.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I just heard from the breeder and of 5 more born yesterday 3 have/had breathing issues like Willow did. 1 passed away and she is taking it for a necropsy. It sure makes me worried about my Prim now. She doesn't have any breathing problems, but this teeth grinding makes me sick to my stomach! I just can't lose another!
I hope the vet has answers. I feel so bad for the breeder. She is worried about her whole herd. She brought in a leased buck this year and is wondering if he brought it a bug with him.....


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh dear...that would make me nervous too. I might see if she would eat a tums, or drench some baking soda. Is she alone now? Maybe she's stressed?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so happy the breeder gave you a heads up..how hard it must be on her and you. is your little one eating drinking..peeing and pooping just fine still? how often is she grinding her teeth.every so often or almost all the time...is she stretching her jaw..like in a yawn? Any temp today?...


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, she is peeing, pooping, eating just fine. She grinds her teeth when she is laying in my lap or right when she wakes up. She is stretching her jaw like a yawn. Her temp is normal.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

the yawn often means discomfort as well...but if she is only doing it when she naps and relaxes after she eats she maybe trying to bring up a cud sometimes even when too young they do that..keep a close eye on her...if all else is well and she is not lathagic or crying or having fever..peeing and pooping...: ) Hope all goes well at the breeders.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How scary  Sent a prayer for your little girl.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Well the necropsy on the other baby didn't show anything abnormal so no answer on that, but my little girl is still grinding her teeth ALOT. She has no other symptoms of anything wrong still though. If it was your doeling what would you do? Anything or still just wait and see. 
She is 3 weeks old today. Nigerian Dwarf. Drinks 6 oz of milk (goat mixed with Vit D) 4-5 times a day, peeing and pooing normal, temp 102, active but grinding her teeth when she is laying down......


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would keep an eye on her....many kids grind their teeth with no reason.....if she is acting normal..eating and drinking well...playful...I would just watch her...changes can happen very quick..


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

My two babies used to grind their teeth for no reason. Since they started chewing cud the buckling has mostly stopped but the doeling still does from time to time. They are dam raised in the house, so I never worried since they are active and eat well.

My doeling loves to chew. She chews hair, fingers, earlobes, her brother's tail, her mom's horns, my purse strap, cords from the game controllers, even the cat once. Maybe the grinding is part of an over developed chew reflex?

Keep an eye out, but if she is otherwise fine it's probably nothing. If yer really worried you can bring her to the vet for a check up.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks happybleats and axykatt! I just want to make sure I'm not missing something. I am terrified of losing another one I guess. We are very attached. Maybe too attached with her in the house I analyze her every move....
I wish spring would get here already! Its 8 degrees here tonight. At this rate I feel like we will never get her outside!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

goatiegirl said:


> Thanks happybleats and axykatt! I just want to make sure I'm not missing something. I am terrified of losing another one I guess. We are very attached. Maybe too attached with her in the house I analyze her every move....
> I wish spring would get here already! Its 8 degrees here tonight. At this rate I feel like we will never get her outside!


I understand. With everything I read on here I get worried a lot, too. I get out of bed to check the babies a couple/three times a night and in addition to spending half the day with them I constantly send the son or dh for full status reports.

Yer a good goat mommy, trust your instincts.


----------

